# Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2012)

*Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

					Wir berichteten in den letzten Tagen bereits über All-In-One-Wasserkühlungen von Zalman und Silverstone - nun gibt es auch eine Variante von Cooler Master, den Seidon 120M. Die Wasserkühlung von Cooler Master ist mit allen gängigen Sockel kompatibel und wird ab Mitte Dezember 2012 zum Preis von circa 47 Euro erhältlich sein. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*


----------



## Netboy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

Vom Preis her vollkommen ok, aber ein Lüfter der 19db bei 600 U macht klingt nicht leise


----------



## bootzeit (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

Die Schläuche sehen "sehr flexibel" aus, genauso miserabel wie bei den Corsairs dieser Welt. Das hat Antec definitiv besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

Für den halben Preis vielleicht, so ist das nix außergewöhnliches was man sich kaufen müßte


----------



## Arimes (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cooler Master präsentiert mit Seidon 120M neue All-In-One-Wasserkühlung*

Das ist auch wieder eine von vielen All-in-One Geschichten und wird auch nicht wirklich was reißen können. Der Ansatz der Eisberg war schon besser, hätte allerdings etwas preisgünstiger sein müssen...


----------

